# Yet another question regarding my bobcat



## ducaticorse (Sep 12, 2011)

So the "bobtach" quick mount/release is seized (which I knew when I bought it), and I'm looking at ways to get it loose, so I don't have to buy a new one. Was thinking of hosing itdown with PB blaster through the maintenance door, and maybe heating it up with a torch after it's sat for couple days. Thoughts?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 12, 2011)

Spray it down real good with some oil. Raise the arms up high enough to stand under the quick attach, take a hammer to the pins that stick down that hold the bucket on. Usually with a few good wacks and some body pulling on the lever it will turn loose. I've had to do it a few times on our old skid steers, but the new ones is power and they've never been stuck......yet

Also, There should be a grease fitting on the side of the bob tach for the pins on the release levers.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 12, 2011)

Like Koma said above, but if you disconnect the levers from the pins first then beat them out with a hammer. Take them all the way out and clean everything good! Once they move in and out freely, grease the heck out of them and reassemble. Make sure you take the grease zerks out and clean them as well, it will make it easier to grease when you put it back together.
Make sure you put something on the boom cylinder to block it in place so the boom doesn't drop on you while working on it! Not common, but I've seen it happen!


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Sep 12, 2011)

All good info you've gotten so far. You might also try putting a cheater pipe over the lever and have someone lift up while you smack the pin from underneath with a bfh. Good luck!


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 12, 2011)

BFH, LOL. Thanks guys.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 12, 2011)

New skidsteer eh? Sounds like everyone has you covered on your quick attach. Give her a good greasing and think about changing your final drive lube.


----------



## treeoperations (Sep 13, 2011)

DONT GREASE THE DAMN LOCK PINS it makes the dirt stick in there worse and makes them harder to get open and closed, spray with wd40 or inox and then try getting them moving, once there free give them a good spray with inox or wd40 and work them till there free as that they dont need alot of force with your hands to move. then once a week open them up spray them and lock em down again, we use ours quite often as we have few attachments but we always with them with some form of lube just not grease cause the dust and crap sticks to it and makes em worse.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 13, 2011)

Those bobcats "bobtach" suck! I always had problems with mine. Finally just pulled the cylinder and plugged the lines. I think they get tweaked a little bit and loose their leverage. We always kept ours clean and lubed, but still had problems.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 13, 2011)

For frozen parts I like using an air chisel with a blunt bit it seems to vibrate the rust off better than a hammer. I do that before I hose it down with a penetrating oil like Kroil.


----------



## gwiley (Sep 13, 2011)

Levers are your friend - but watch out, those parts can get tweaked. I keep a length of pipe in my SS - much better than a sledge hammer.

Be careful about grease on the lever assembly - that gear is always getting covered in dirt and grease will turn into an abrasive and ruin the fit up on the parts. I prefer light oil and doing my best to flush the assembly (when I remember). There is a reason bobcat didn't but grease fitting there….


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kroil is good stuff.

I've been spoiled by the power-bobtach switch on my loader. Almost my favorite feature, I can sit in the cab and lock/unlock the pins. Spent several years riding around with a 2' pipe in the cab of my old loader, I hated those levers.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Sep 15, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> I think it's important to move the handles every now and then. If the same attachment is left on for years...........it's easy for it to seize up.


 
The key is to use them. Not sure why anybody would leave same attachment on for years  Unless they only had one attachment.

We are switching between buckets (more than one), grapples, blade, etc.. so we have had no real issues with ours.


----------

